# need info



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

how to condition my angelfish to spawn?
what is the best spawning material for them
aside from a slate?

thanks
dp


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Why not use a slate? Depending on the length, it can be stood in the tank or hung from the rim. As far as conditioning, white worms are good, but they will spawn even if fed only flake. Most live foods are good, if you can get them.


----------

